# Rolleiflexes



## andys93integra (Jul 28, 2010)

Hello all, i am new here and just wanted to share a few cameras here today. Well the story goes like this. My Great Uncle was a photographer in California, mainly in Hollywood for movies in the 50s and 60s. He was a still photographer for such movies as, _Some Like it Hot_ (with Marilyn Monroe, Tony Curtis, and Jack Lemon), _West Side Story_, _The Great Escape _(with Steve McQueen), The _Ten Commandments_ (with Charlton Heston, and Yul Brynner), _The Magnificent Seven_, _The Hallelujah Trail, _and some others that i cant think of right now.

Inside i found two Rolleiflexes. One being a 1959 Telle-Rolleiflex 135mm F4. Which i found out from the serial number that there were only about six thousand of these made. Second was 1962 Rolleiflex 2.8E3 80mm, also only about two thousand of these were made from what i read. Also a few Nikons, a 1960 and 1965 Nikon F. A camera i will have to do more research on called a Fujica? A 80s Pentax, and what looks like a 70s or 80s Nikon ( not sure of the model) Also some kind of flash and some tripod brackets.

So i took all these out and found out how they worked. I wanted to see if the oldest of them worked so i bought some black and white 120 film and put one roll in each of the Rolleiflexes and sure enough they worked like they were brand new, so far. I will have to get the film processed to see if they really worked. So they seem to work just fine they just show signs of use and could use a little TLC. So if they do in fact work i might have to start using them a little more and see what i can do with them. 

Here are some pictures of the Rollei's and the two Nikons on my website. Andysphotos.zenfolio.com, if you happen to look at any other of my pictures there, and have any comments or tips or ways to improve that would be helpful. Some are taken with my old canon point and shoot, and most taken with my new Nikon. (EXIF should tell you)

Thanks, Andy


----------



## Derrel (Jul 28, 2010)

SO, the other night, the local low-rent TV station was showing the old 1957 B&W movie called "The Incredible Shrinking Man." I had not seen it since my youth so I popped a batch of microwave popcorn, poured a cold soda, and settled in to watch this classic film.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7iqJo2-6M8[/ame]

I cranked the volume up really loud,and really enjoyed the heck out of the movie. By the end of the film the dude was so small,well, I do not want to ruin the film for you. The next morning, I opened up my display cabinet where I keep my old-timey camera collection. LOOK WHAT THAT DAMNED MOVIE DID TO MY Rolleiflex!!!! I was so shocked, I snapped a shot of the newly-miniaturized Rollei in front of my monitor,with the TPF web site in the background, so you'd know this was legit,and really happened to me!


----------



## andys93integra (Jul 28, 2010)

That is awesome, how many of those were made...wait a second that is a digital one.


----------

